# What the hell did I do? Sorry for the long rant, but I need to VENT



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Some of you guys that follow the LFTS threads might remember this. But on the weekend before Halloween, in the middle of the night some jackass stole my bow out of the passenger seat of my truck. Yes it was unlocked & that's my fault. I live out in the country, 3/4 of mile away from my closest neighbor. I have never locked anything except my house at night. Since then my truck along with everything else I own has been locked up, I hate it but I have been doing it. Halloween - 11/14 has always my favorite time of the year to be in the deer woods. So leading up to this wonderful time, Instead of spending every free moment I could in the woods, I was trying to find a replacement bow to buy, And even more time than that (as you bow hunters know) was spent getting everything set up & getting familiar & comfortable with a new rig. I got a new bow (thanks for the awesome deal Josh) & I've shot 2 deer with it. I really like the new bow, but the point is there was nothing wrong with my old bow, & I don't think I should have had to spend the best time of the year & my hard earned money in the middle of bow season to replace it. All because some ******* doesn't want to go to work everyday, so he drives around looking for other people's stuff to steal and sell to get a fix from his dealer or whatever his sorry excuse for taking up air & space is.
Sooooooo fast forward to today after work, I went to finish sighting in some new bullets for my muzzleloader. I got it shooting lights out with a heck of a 3 shot group a couple inches high at 50 before it got dark on Wednesday after work. So today I set up the shooting table in my front yard so that I could get 100 & 150 yards out of my backyard range. Set up the lead sled, sand bags & my gun on the table. Went back inside to get the rest of my gear, bullets, powder, patches, cleaner & cleaning rod out of the safe. Came back out of the house & I couldn't believe it, but my gun was gone. The lead sled & sand bags were laying on the ground & my muzzy, my favorite gun in the whole world was just gone. I was in the house for 5-7 minutes at the very most. This happened in broad daylight at 3:00 in the afternoon, with 2 vehicles parked in the driveway. My truck was parked at most 25 feet from the shooting table. I filed a police report gave him a detailed description of everything on the gun & unlike my bow, at least I had the serial number to give the sheriff's deputy. I know 2020 has been a huge steaming pile of dung & there are a ton of people that have had to deal with way way worse things than a stolen bow & muzzleloader. But I gotta ask you guy's & girl's this question, what did I do, or who in the hell did I piss off to have this happen twice in the span of 6 weeks? Is there a deer God, like there's a tuna God on Wicked tuna that I've enraged somehow? & If there is does anybody have any recommendations on how to appease or apologise to this God? The gun was nothing special, blued barrel black stock & it was 15 years old. But I have cleaned & maintained that gun & kept it in as close to perfect condition as I could. It wasn't a pretty gun by any means but she was a lights out shooter. Every deer I've shot with that thing I have recovered. Made both my longest shot on a buck @ 165 yds, & the longest shot on any deer, a doe @ 213 with that rifle. I've got other guns I can use for the rest of the season, but honestly I don't even feel like hunting any more after dealing with this garbage this year. I'm not posting this for you guys to feel sorry for me. I'm not posting this for any other reason than I'm pissed, I know I'll probably never get either of my things back & to me that just ain't right. I needed to vent, and thanks for letting me do it. BTW If anyone tries to sell you guy's a 2010 Bowtech Admiral FLX with new barn burner strings, new Trophy Taker smackdown Pro limbdriver rest, 12" B Stinger stabilizer with a GoPro hero silver camera on it... Or a TC Omega Z5 with a 3-9X40 Burris fullfield 2, a brown Beartooth stock wrap, a green Quake- Claw sling & it's serial number is Z20421 let me know would ya? Cause I'd really REALLY like to have a sit down with the sellers. Be Safe & Shoot it straight when your out there boy's and girl's, cause I think I'm probably done with this cluster #π¢∆ of a year.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Some of you guys that follow the LFTS threads might remember this. But on the weekend before Halloween, in the middle of the night some jackass stole my bow out of the passenger seat of my truck. Yes it was unlocked & that's my fault. I live out in the country, 3/4 of mile away from my closest neighbor. I have never locked anything except my house at night. Since then my truck along with everything else I own has been locked up, I hate it but I have been doing it. Halloween - 11/14 has always my favorite time of the year to be in the deer woods. So leading up to this wonderful time, Instead of spending every free moment I could in the woods, I was trying to find a replacement bow to buy, And even more time than that (as you bow hunters know) was spent getting everything set up & getting familiar & comfortable with a new rig. I got a new bow (thanks for the awesome deal Josh) & I've shot 2 deer with it. I really like the new bow, but the point is there was nothing wrong with my old bow, & I don't think I should have had to spend the best time of the year & my hard earned money in the middle of bow season to replace it. All because some ******* doesn't want to go to work everyday, so he drives around looking for other people's stuff to steal and sell to get a fix from his dealer or whatever his sorry excuse for taking up air & space is.
> Sooooooo fast forward to today after work, I went to finish sighting in some new bullets for my muzzleloader. I got it shooting lights out with a heck of a 3 shot group a couple inches high at 50 before it got dark on Wednesday after work. So today I set up the shooting table in my front yard so that I could get 100 & 150 yards out of my backyard range. Set up the lead sled, sand bags & my gun on the table. Went back inside to get the rest of my gear, bullets, powder, patches, cleaner & cleaning rod out of the safe. Came back out of the house & I couldn't believe it, but my gun was gone. The lead sled & sand bags were laying on the ground & my muzzy, my favorite gun in the whole world was just gone. I was in the house for 5-7 minutes at the very most. This happened in broad daylight at 3:00 in the afternoon, with 2 vehicles parked in the driveway. My truck was parked at most 25 feet from the shooting table. I filed a police report gave him a detailed description of everything on the gun & unlike my bow, at least I had the serial number to give the sheriff's deputy. I know 2020 has been a huge steaming pile of dung & there are a ton of people that have had to deal with way way worse things than a stolen bow & muzzleloader. But I gotta ask you guy's & girl's this question, what did I do, or who in the hell did I piss off to have this happen twice in the span of 6 weeks? Is there a deer God, like there's a tuna God on Wicked tuna that I've enraged somehow? & If there is does anybody have any recommendations on how to appease or apologise to this God? The gun was nothing special, blued barrel black stock & it was 15 years old. But I have cleaned & maintained that gun & kept it in as close to perfect condition as I could. It wasn't a pretty gun by any means but she was a lights out shooter. Every deer I've shot with that thing I have recovered. Made both my longest shot on a buck @ 165 yds, & the longest shot on any deer, a doe @ 213 with that rifle. I've got other guns I can use for the rest of the season, but honestly I don't even feel like hunting any more after dealing with this garbage this year. I'm not posting this for you guys to feel sorry for me. I'm not posting this for any other reason than I'm pissed, I know I'll probably never get either of my things back & to me that just ain't right. I needed to vent, and thanks for letting me do it. BTW If anyone tries to sell you guy's a 2010 Bowtech Admiral FLX with new barn burner strings, new Trophy Taker smackdown Pro limbdriver rest, 12" B Stinger stabilizer with a GoPro hero silver camera on it... Or a TC Omega Z5 with a 3-9X40 Burris fullfield 2, a brown Beartooth stock wrap, a green Quake- Claw sling & it's serial number is Z20421 let me know would ya? Cause I'd really REALLY like to have a sit down with the sellers. Be Safe & Shoot it straight when your out there boy's and girl's, cause I think I'm probably done with this cluster #π¢∆ of a year.


WOW, that sucks!! Don’t know what else to say.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Gotta be someone close or watching.
Your lucks gotta change Namrock!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

1morebite said:


> Gotta be someone close or watching.
> Your lucks gotta change Namrock!


Somebody very close.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Time to sucker this person in with some well hidden trail cams.

Very sorry these things have happened to you man.


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

Go sit at your shooting table and try to figure out which direction they may have been watching from. Then go see if you find foot prints in those areas...


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I hope you get to lay hands on them scumbags!!!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

It should go without saying that I am really sorry that this happened to you.

A couple of thoughts:

Do any of your neighbors have surveillance cameras/doorbells pointing to the street?
(If you know the approximate time, even if your neighbors aren't that close, at least it could tip you off to the make/model/color of the vehicle in question.

It might be worth checking local pawn shops for any of your items.

Again, I am dreadfully sorry that this happened.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’m sorry to hear about your losses. I’m another guy who feels he need doesn’t lock up things.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sounds like you have a neighbor with sticky fingers


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Some scumbag is watching you
That really sucks and I feel for you buddy.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

It is sickening to be reminded that there are people like that in this world, but obviously there are. You definitely deserve to vent.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Lever4ever said:


> Time to sucker this person in with some well hidden trail cams.
> 
> Very sorry these things have happened to you man.


Yes, this thief is kind of reckless and not real bright based on how the muzzleloader was stolen. I would setup some high quality cameras and bait them with something nice.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the setup with a trail cam thing. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

For what it’s worth.... I may have a ML for you to use for hunting or even for “bait”!!!
Let me know.
This is probably some local drug addict knowing you have this equipment and just watching you.
Set up a sting operation with my ML and catch the POS red handed!!!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

That is terrible. Hope you catch that POS.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Like everyone else said someone’s watching you. Either a neighbor or friends of a neighbor. Set up trail cams. They’ve done it twice so they won’t quit. I was thinking they heard a shot but it sounds like you went back inside before you shot. Are you by public land? Some slob hunter may have come across your property walking on public. I’ve only lost a trail camera so far. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear Norm......like others have said it would seem to be someone very close watching you. No doubt this year has been a mess and will continue to be one, if you have another gun to use I think you should get out there and hunt. Why let set backs make a bad thing worst, ya it sucks I get it, but it could be worst.
Flight


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Security cams and then set up a sting.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

How far from the road was your gun when you left it? It must be fairly close in order for someone driving by to see it and even seal the deal. If that is not realistic it must be a neighbor, I would think teenager. Was that someone else's buck you shot last year?


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. Makes me sick. 
A good friend I grew up with had all his guns stolen while he was at work about 15 yrs ago. Ransacked his house. Took his guns and a jar of change. His dad lives 1/2 a mile down the road and he’s had his house broken into 2 or 3 times, guns stole guns the first time, 10 yrs later they tore the room apart trying to get the safe out. Safe was bigger than the doorway. Pathetic people. Sad when you can’t walk inside for 5 minutes and not worry.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Where are you located?sorry for your bad luck


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Such B.S. Lowest life forms walking!
I also have a muzzle loader your welcome to use for whatever.
But I think I'm a fair distance from you.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

This is horrible. Sorry for what you and your family are feeling. My guess would be a Meth head in the area. You may have to invest in security cameras and a set up.Hopefully the police have a history with a scumbag in the area.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

I can’t even imagine how steaming pissed you are. I like this sting operation idea. Ill get my gillie suit on and bring some bait for this scum of the earth. In my opinion we need much much harsher punishment for thieves and criminals etc. The slap on the wrist they receive if caught is obviously worth it to them.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Post pics of the bow and ML.
Maybe someone can ID them at a local pawn shop or someone might be with the “buyer” shooting them and bragging about the killer deal they got!!!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Same happened to me about 15 years back .I went the store on a Saturday around noon came back and my house had been broken into .They went straight for the gun cabinet and threw 6 long guns(left 2 muzzle loaders in the cabinet ) on the bed then wrapped them in the comforter on top and took a spotting scope off the dresser and away they went .Someone had been watching for me to leave to time this .I had a suspect... a carpet layer with a helper about 2 weeks prior that put carpeting in the bedroom .Law enforcement was worthless as for as doing anything and finally i called after three days and read them the riot act and they sent someone out but never did any follow up . After something like this happens it eats at you for a long time and my advice to you is #1 put a security camera system in ...they are not that expensive these days #2 place no flash trail cams in hidden spots ...they are also cheap now .#3 get replacement cost insurance on your contents it's not much either ...i got some really nice guns to replace the stolen ones ...some were not in great shape but you can buy new ones equivalent to the ones you lost.#4 get a gun safe for all your guns and other valuables .It's not the items you lose that cause the most anxiety it's knowing someone is always watching you that drives a person nuts ...this will help .


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

That is horrible!! I have a few cameras and I have a muzzle loader you can use I am not using it. The rest of my season is with a bow. I will be in Stockbridge for a ride in the country today with mama. I know your a good man just by some of the comments from guys I know on here. I read your info to see where your at. If you want to use it for the rest of the season I can bring it with me and we can meet somewhere. It’s a TC White Mountain Carbine 50cal with a Leupold. I bet you it is someone by you to take those kind of chances. And I can’t picture him not being a druggie or something similar I looked at your info and seen photos I am willing to bet he would rather pour a thermos full of hot coffee right down the crack of his backend then come face to face with you so there has to be a Strong motivation pushing him to take such chances. Earlier this year we had all those trespasser issues and we put the cameras up and once we had them on camera I went around all the local homes showing the pics. I didn’t catch them but the message was sent. One lady was staring at the pictures when I said would you happen to know these two guys? And her response was “I thought that was state land?” I said I never told you where this picture is from tell them don’t come back. Knock on wood it’s been quiet for now. Don’t let anyone ruin your life!! We only get one and man it flies by!!!
Let me know if you want to borrow it.
Roger


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Tom Fine said:


> Like everyone else said someone’s watching you. Either a neighbor or friends of a neighbor. Set up trail cams. They’ve done it twice so they won’t quit. I was thinking they heard a shot but it sounds like you went back inside before you shot. Are you by public land? Some slob hunter may have come across your property walking on public. I’ve only lost a trail camera so far. Sorry to hear.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

That sux man!

You dont think its your wife wanting to spend more time with you, do you :lol: ?

If not, i hope you stomp the a hole when you catch him.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nothing worse that getting violated at your own castle. You can do a lot of things to me, but don't mess with my property. I can't imagine how mad you must be. Sure is hard to believe they would be brazen enough to grab something from your front yard with your vehicle in the driveway. 

Might be an associate of a friend. I would get some bait out there with a bunch of cheap cams. Until they get busted, you have to believe they will be back.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

That’s freaking horrible brother.. hopefully the law will catch up to him....
But i disagree with those that say it’s someone you know or maybe a neighbor... i mean. I’ve seen pics of you... you’re like nightmare material..... no offense.... I’m sure you’re a teddy bear.... but you look like a grizzly that shouldn’t be agitated


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Norm not to make light, but are you on good terms with the wife? Do you have projects around the house that needed to get done this fall?? Sometimes these women will go to the extremes to get things done. 

Secondly, if it is some dueche outside the house, it’s quite apparent that he hasn’t seen the beard!!! I’d be scared ****less of that thing!!

Third, your homeowners Insurance should cover all your stolen goods. I know mine would and does. You might have to come up with some receipts or pictures, but they should work with you. I know that’s not justice, but it may ease the pain a little bit. Good luck. 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

https://canary.is/flex/


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

sniper said:


> Third, your homeowners Insurance should cover all your stolen goods. I know mine would and does. You might have to come up with some receipts or pictures, but they should work with you. I know that’s not justice, but it may ease the pain a little bit. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, mine requires a specific rider added


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

Unreal man. Sorry to hear. Another question but when my truck was stolen along with multiple guns a different time we went straight to kids we trusted in the area. Do you have kids? We in 3 days set up a gun buy with the thief. Sorry to hear man


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

I live pretty close to you and I’ve had my garage broken into twice with chainsaws, tools and generator stolen. Unfortunately nothing ever came of either incident. Maybe check with the neighbors see if anything sticks out to them or if they have had issues too.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

I'd bet on someone local. Either a PETA activist or someone that doesn't like shooting interrupting their own little world


----------



## i am- i hunt (Feb 10, 2012)

GADWALL21 said:


> WOW, that sucks!! Don’t know what else to say.


I'm sure spoons helped!?!? LOL


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

sniper said:


> Third, your homeowners Insurance should cover all your stolen goods. I know mine would and does. You might have to come up with some receipts or pictures, but they should work with you. I know that’s not justice, but it may ease the pain a little bit. Good luck.
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I never had to file a claim but I think after deductible its not worth it, but I think I have a $1,000 deductible


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

jjlrrw said:


> I never had to file a claim but I think after deductible its not worth it, but I think I have a $1,000 deductible


We made a claim when all of my fishing stuff was taken...be careful with that because after they gave us the 5% of what we lost check. They then dropped are insurance absolute joke.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Really sorry to hear this happen to a good guy like you Norm. If there anything you need give me a call, I’m heading out to my place Monday to pull all my cams. I can drop the cell cams off after I leave so you can throw those out I won’t need them anymore this year.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Good grief man, sorry to hear that again. What a creepy feeling that must be too to have someone lurking around your home like that. Im sure it must be infuriating, but don't do anything you will regret bud, let the law handle it even if you catch him.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

It has been mentioned but it may be someone in the area that the police have had contact with before Stay in contact with them and press them to keep working on it. 
Unfortunately it is time for some security cameras but to think in the middle of the day you have to be so secure with your things is sickening. I’d also contact your local CO for your area and pass on pics of your stolen equipment. They may run across it while checking hunters Local pawn shops would also be someplace I would check. I hate fricking thieves and if I lived close I d use some of my skills to help you out.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Nostromo said:


> Somebody very close.


Yes... I'd be taking a "walk" to the neighbors, every neighbor within 5 miles !!!!! I think you'll need a long walk before you get a hold of them. Sorry for the son of a bitch if you catch him ! I'd do the 30 days for assault with a smile on my face if I could beat what teeth were left in that meth heads face !!!!!! 

 I'm extremely pissed for you..can't imagine. In your yard, while your home..... death wish !!!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I didn't read all the posts but has anyone suggested the possibility of someone having a camera(s) set up that watches YOU? Sure would make it easier for them to conduct nefarious activities without getting caught if they get instantaneous feedback from their cell phones. FM


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

That sucks for you... Time to think long and hard about your neighbors... I'd be willing to bet it's someone that has a little bit of a beef with you in particular... Ever have any property line issues? I'd put my money on a piece of s*** teenage punk kid of your neighbor

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

If you are a person who spends every moment of your day telling everyone on FB what you are doing every moment of the day, and where are at that moment of every day, stop that. 

Got a girlfriend who has kid(s) with a drug problem?

Got a kid who has a friend that has a drug problem?


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

It wasn't just for theft if they knocked stuff on the ground. They were trying to send a "message". Would have loved to see the look on their face if someone popped up out of the truck with a shotgun leveled at their head.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Namrock said:


> Some of you guys that follow the LFTS threads might remember this. But on the weekend before Halloween, in the middle of the night some jackass stole my bow out of the passenger seat of my truck. Yes it was unlocked & that's my fault. I live out in the country, 3/4 of mile away from my closest neighbor. I have never locked anything except my house at night. Since then my truck along with everything else I own has been locked up, I hate it but I have been doing it. Halloween - 11/14 has always my favorite time of the year to be in the deer woods. So leading up to this wonderful time, Instead of spending every free moment I could in the woods, I was trying to find a replacement bow to buy, And even more time than that (as you bow hunters know) was spent getting everything set up & getting familiar & comfortable with a new rig. I got a new bow (thanks for the awesome deal Josh) & I've shot 2 deer with it. I really like the new bow, but the point is there was nothing wrong with my old bow, & I don't think I should have had to spend the best time of the year & my hard earned money in the middle of bow season to replace it. All because some ******* doesn't want to go to work everyday, so he drives around looking for other people's stuff to steal and sell to get a fix from his dealer or whatever his sorry excuse for taking up air & space is.
> Sooooooo fast forward to today after work, I went to finish sighting in some new bullets for my muzzleloader. I got it shooting lights out with a heck of a 3 shot group a couple inches high at 50 before it got dark on Wednesday after work. So today I set up the shooting table in my front yard so that I could get 100 & 150 yards out of my backyard range. Set up the lead sled, sand bags & my gun on the table. Went back inside to get the rest of my gear, bullets, powder, patches, cleaner & cleaning rod out of the safe. Came back out of the house & I couldn't believe it, but my gun was gone. The lead sled & sand bags were laying on the ground & my muzzy, my favorite gun in the whole world was just gone. I was in the house for 5-7 minutes at the very most. This happened in broad daylight at 3:00 in the afternoon, with 2 vehicles parked in the driveway. My truck was parked at most 25 feet from the shooting table. I filed a police report gave him a detailed description of everything on the gun & unlike my bow, at least I had the serial number to give the sheriff's deputy. I know 2020 has been a huge steaming pile of dung & there are a ton of people that have had to deal with way way worse things than a stolen bow & muzzleloader. But I gotta ask you guy's & girl's this question, what did I do, or who in the hell did I piss off to have this happen twice in the span of 6 weeks? Is there a deer God, like there's a tuna God on Wicked tuna that I've enraged somehow? & If there is does anybody have any recommendations on how to appease or apologise to this God? The gun was nothing special, blued barrel black stock & it was 15 years old. But I have cleaned & maintained that gun & kept it in as close to perfect condition as I could. It wasn't a pretty gun by any means but she was a lights out shooter. Every deer I've shot with that thing I have recovered. Made both my longest shot on a buck @ 165 yds, & the longest shot on any deer, a doe @ 213 with that rifle. I've got other guns I can use for the rest of the season, but honestly I don't even feel like hunting any more after dealing with this garbage this year. I'm not posting this for you guys to feel sorry for me. I'm not posting this for any other reason than I'm pissed, I know I'll probably never get either of my things back & to me that just ain't right. I needed to vent, and thanks for letting me do it. BTW If anyone tries to sell you guy's a 2010 Bowtech Admiral FLX with new barn burner strings, new Trophy Taker smackdown Pro limbdriver rest, 12" B Stinger stabilizer with a GoPro hero silver camera on it... Or a TC Omega Z5 with a 3-9X40 Burris fullfield 2, a brown Beartooth stock wrap, a green Quake- Claw sling & it's serial number is Z20421 let me know would ya? Cause I'd really REALLY like to have a sit down with the sellers. Be Safe & Shoot it straight when your out there boy's and girl's, cause I think I'm probably done with this cluster #π¢∆ of a year.


That's terrible, I am really sorry for your luck. I know what it feels like getting outdoor gear stolen from the vehicle.

These people you're dealing with are total idiots. I think its time for bait and a couple well placed cameras. Maybe use an old burned out saw or a pawn shop saw. Dona little work to make it look good, then head for the house. Set cams to read license plates from both directions of travel.


----------



## 3X8 (Oct 4, 2019)

Sucks bigtime. If you decide to put out some cams you can mount them in a birdhouse, they'll never see them.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Namrock , I mean well, but won't end your frustration.

We don't have criminal minds. That makes it more frustrating.
We can only study and speculate.
And I am going to speculate.
You are prey.
Just like a buck you study a long time , you are studied.
When you go in and out. When you sleep ect..
You used the same door to go out to shoot , and when you went back in the house?
Let's imagine someone with a vantage point watching you.
Or...Two people.

All they need is communication. One watching for you to leave the house again (same door?) and the other to dash and grab. 

When your truck was robbed of contents , Was someone on look out while someone else was grabbing? 
Even if only one person , they knew what you were doing.

Don't know your neighborhood.
IF a vantage is there can be used for observation without attracting attention , or if it is a neighboring house you are being observed from. Or a heavy , or simply available cover near you.
But you are , as you have been , being patterned.
No sense breaking the pattern. (Not by being noticed doing so anyways.)
I (cover your ears L.E.O.'s) snuck out with a shotgun one night years ago to catch a trespasser. No, I don't recommend doing so.
Having had a truck door stolen recently , I was reacting instead of responding.

So , don't do what many want to do and react. Respond instead.
And that is not easy...

Situational awareness and surveillance being recorded is a start.
I know you are not a pushover. But , you have been in a way. We all can be. It only takes thieves to make us victims.

Be patient. But don't feed the thieves either.
Grabbing a rifle to steal it like that.....I'm not betting there is any genius involved.
Now it's time to pattern the thieves. Hopefully , law enforcement will.
But you can be casually observant.

Discreet observation after it snows might turn up a patterned/repeated border travel. Which means nothing , till it means more.
When I found footprints along our private dirt road I had two ideas right away as to who made them. where the tracks came from and would end ect.. And they were not people I care to have around.
Even though it was nightime traffic. A pattern was known. Not a train on rails pattern , but a point A to point B pattern. And options to get to and fro.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Goinpostal83 said:


> We made a claim when all of my fishing stuff was taken...be careful with that because after they gave us the 5% of what we lost check. They then dropped are insurance absolute joke.


That's why replacement insurance is a must .Mine cost an extra $60 a year and i purchased better stuff than was stolen .You will never get any fair compensation from a low buget high deductible insurance plan when you need it... big waste of money .Also don't do business with a company that you never heard of .They make their money by cheating you .Big companies want to protect their rep .


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

All About That Technical Stuff
5246 N Elms Rd
FLUSHING, MI 48433
1-888-221-6727
[email protected]

I know this guy isn't near you but I used him for security cameras at our shop. He's very professional and can assist you even if you don't use him, maybe he knows someone in your area or at least he can recommend the proper camera for your application.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm sure there are other brands, but I purchased Lorex wireless 4 cameras and recorder for under $300.00. Lorex.com just had them for $249. and 2 way speakers for $299. This took care of my issue, because the one I thought did it, now knows the cameras are there. They do have apps to your phone. Sorry anyone has to go through this. IT SUCKS. Best of luck to you.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Namrock said:


> Some of you guys that follow the LFTS threads might remember this. But on the weekend before Halloween, in the middle of the night some jackass stole my bow out of the passenger seat of my truck. Yes it was unlocked & that's my fault. I live out in the country, 3/4 of mile away from my closest neighbor. I have never locked anything except my house at night. Since then my truck along with everything else I own has been locked up, I hate it but I have been doing it. Halloween - 11/14 has always my favorite time of the year to be in the deer woods. So leading up to this wonderful time, Instead of spending every free moment I could in the woods, I was trying to find a replacement bow to buy, And even more time than that (as you bow hunters know) was spent getting everything set up & getting familiar & comfortable with a new rig. I got a new bow (thanks for the awesome deal Josh) & I've shot 2 deer with it. I really like the new bow, but the point is there was nothing wrong with my old bow, & I don't think I should have had to spend the best time of the year & my hard earned money in the middle of bow season to replace it. All because some ******* doesn't want to go to work everyday, so he drives around looking for other people's stuff to steal and sell to get a fix from his dealer or whatever his sorry excuse for taking up air & space is.
> Sooooooo fast forward to today after work, I went to finish sighting in some new bullets for my muzzleloader. I got it shooting lights out with a heck of a 3 shot group a couple inches high at 50 before it got dark on Wednesday after work. So today I set up the shooting table in my front yard so that I could get 100 & 150 yards out of my backyard range. Set up the lead sled, sand bags & my gun on the table. Went back inside to get the rest of my gear, bullets, powder, patches, cleaner & cleaning rod out of the safe. Came back out of the house & I couldn't believe it, but my gun was gone. The lead sled & sand bags were laying on the ground & my muzzy, my favorite gun in the whole world was just gone. I was in the house for 5-7 minutes at the very most. This happened in broad daylight at 3:00 in the afternoon, with 2 vehicles parked in the driveway. My truck was parked at most 25 feet from the shooting table. I filed a police report gave him a detailed description of everything on the gun & unlike my bow, at least I had the serial number to give the sheriff's deputy. I know 2020 has been a huge steaming pile of dung & there are a ton of people that have had to deal with way way worse things than a stolen bow & muzzleloader. But I gotta ask you guy's & girl's this question, what did I do, or who in the hell did I piss off to have this happen twice in the span of 6 weeks? Is there a deer God, like there's a tuna God on Wicked tuna that I've enraged somehow? & If there is does anybody have any recommendations on how to appease or apologise to this God? The gun was nothing special, blued barrel black stock & it was 15 years old. But I have cleaned & maintained that gun & kept it in as close to perfect condition as I could. It wasn't a pretty gun by any means but she was a lights out shooter. Every deer I've shot with that thing I have recovered. Made both my longest shot on a buck @ 165 yds, & the longest shot on any deer, a doe @ 213 with that rifle. I've got other guns I can use for the rest of the season, but honestly I don't even feel like hunting any more after dealing with this garbage this year. I'm not posting this for you guys to feel sorry for me. I'm not posting this for any other reason than I'm pissed, I know I'll probably never get either of my things back & to me that just ain't right. I needed to vent, and thanks for letting me do it. BTW If anyone tries to sell you guy's a 2010 Bowtech Admiral FLX with new barn burner strings, new Trophy Taker smackdown Pro limbdriver rest, 12" B Stinger stabilizer with a GoPro hero silver camera on it... Or a TC Omega Z5 with a 3-9X40 Burris fullfield 2, a brown Beartooth stock wrap, a green Quake- Claw sling & it's serial number is Z20421 let me know would ya? Cause I'd really REALLY like to have a sit down with the sellers. Be Safe & Shoot it straight when your out there boy's and girl's, cause I think I'm probably done with this cluster #π¢∆ of a year.


First of all I do feel sorry for you. That’s some BS to have happen any time of the year but during prime time...that really sucks. 

If I were you I’d talk to any local bow shops or pawn shops to see if someone is trying to unload your bow or gun. I’d also keep an eye in the classifieds or any local bulletin boards where people post stuff for sale. 

As for the gun, I suspect it may be someone local. Don’t know where you live but the chance of some random person driving by your place and saying, “oh look. A gun. I think I’ll take it.” seems pretty slim. Someone had to hear you shooting and was watching you. They saw you put the gun down and knew it was there. When you went inside they took their chance. Neighbor perhaps? If it was and you happen to come out and catch them in the act they could always use the excuse “I just figured I’d come take a look and was just seeing what kind of gun you had” etc. It’s probably someone closer than you think.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

Thirty pointer said:


> That's why replacement insurance is a must .Mine cost an extra $60 a year and i purchased better stuff than was stolen .You will never get any fair compensation from a low buget high deductible insurance plan when you need it... big waste of money .Also don't do business with a company that you never heard of .They make their money by cheating you .Big companies want to protect their rep .


Yep. Hard lesson to learn


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

5-7 minutes is a long time. Joe blow could have been driving past noticing the gun. 60 miles an hour is a mile per minute etc. The perp could have come from miles away.


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

CHASINEYES said:


> 5-7 minutes is a long time. Joe blow could have been driving past noticing the gun. 60 miles an hour is a mile per minute etc. The perp could have come from miles away.


Not looking into the back yard


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

Do you have a BB/Pellet gun? 

Set a game camera nearby. Go sight in at the same time as last time, take the BB gun out along with a real rifle. Go in for a break, leave the BB gun but take the real rifle in. Wait for dipshit to show up to take the BB gun. Get your cell phone camera rolling while you walk out of the house and catch them.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Read your story while at work this morning and I don’t have much to do so I thought I would look around. Do you have any pics?
https://www.armslist.com/posts/1284...e--for-sale-t-c-omega-x7-50-cal-muzzleloader- Does it look like this.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

I need some pics... there is a tone of stuff near your description on Craig’s list and armslist. Not saying I’ll find it but I wouldn’t mind trying.


----------



## rodney chapman (Mar 9, 2020)

Namrock said:


> Some of you guys that follow the LFTS threads might remember this. But on the weekend before Halloween, in the middle of the night some jackass stole my bow out of the passenger seat of my truck. Yes it was unlocked & that's my fault. I live out in the country, 3/4 of mile away from my closest neighbor. I have never locked anything except my house at night. Since then my truck along with everything else I own has been locked up, I hate it but I have been doing it. Halloween - 11/14 has always my favorite time of the year to be in the deer woods. So leading up to this wonderful time, Instead of spending every free moment I could in the woods, I was trying to find a replacement bow to buy, And even more time than that (as you bow hunters know) was spent getting everything set up & getting familiar & comfortable with a new rig. I got a new bow (thanks for the awesome deal Josh) & I've shot 2 deer with it. I really like the new bow, but the point is there was nothing wrong with my old bow, & I don't think I should have had to spend the best time of the year & my hard earned money in the middle of bow season to replace it. All because some ******* doesn't want to go to work everyday, so he drives around looking for other people's stuff to steal and sell to get a fix from his dealer or whatever his sorry excuse for taking up air & space is.
> Sooooooo fast forward to today after work, I went to finish sighting in some new bullets for my muzzleloader. I got it shooting lights out with a heck of a 3 shot group a couple inches high at 50 before it got dark on Wednesday after work. So today I set up the shooting table in my front yard so that I could get 100 & 150 yards out of my backyard range. Set up the lead sled, sand bags & my gun on the table. Went back inside to get the rest of my gear, bullets, powder, patches, cleaner & cleaning rod out of the safe. Came back out of the house & I couldn't believe it, but my gun was gone. The lead sled & sand bags were laying on the ground & my muzzy, my favorite gun in the whole world was just gone. I was in the house for 5-7 minutes at the very most. This happened in broad daylight at 3:00 in the afternoon, with 2 vehicles parked in the driveway. My truck was parked at most 25 feet from the shooting table. I filed a police report gave him a detailed description of everything on the gun & unlike my bow, at least I had the serial number to give the sheriff's deputy. I know 2020 has been a huge steaming pile of dung & there are a ton of people that have had to deal with way way worse things than a stolen bow & muzzleloader. But I gotta ask you guy's & girl's this question, what did I do, or who in the hell did I piss off to have this happen twice in the span of 6 weeks? Is there a deer God, like there's a tuna God on Wicked tuna that I've enraged somehow? & If there is does anybody have any recommendations on how to appease or apologise to this God? The gun was nothing special, blued barrel black stock & it was 15 years old. But I have cleaned & maintained that gun & kept it in as close to perfect condition as I could. It wasn't a pretty gun by any means but she was a lights out shooter. Every deer I've shot with that thing I have recovered. Made both my longest shot on a buck @ 165 yds, & the longest shot on any deer, a doe @ 213 with that rifle. I've got other guns I can use for the rest of the season, but honestly I don't even feel like hunting any more after dealing with this garbage this year. I'm not posting this for you guys to feel sorry for me. I'm not posting this for any other reason than I'm pissed, I know I'll probably never get either of my things back & to me that just ain't right. I needed to vent, and thanks for letting me do it. BTW If anyone tries to sell you guy's a 2010 Bowtech Admiral FLX with new barn burner strings, new Trophy Taker smackdown Pro limbdriver rest, 12" B Stinger stabilizer with a GoPro hero silver camera on it... Or a TC Omega Z5 with a 3-9X40 Burris fullfield 2, a brown Beartooth stock wrap, a green Quake- Claw sling & it's serial number is Z20421 let me know would ya? Cause I'd really REALLY like to have a sit down with the sellers. Be Safe & Shoot it straight when your out there boy's and girl's, cause I think I'm probably done with this cluster #π¢∆ of a year.


yup maybe if democrats would REALLLY PUNISH CRIMINALS that might not have happened but if you do catch them GO OLD TESTAMENT ON THEM AND CUT OFF THEIR HANDS AND CARVE THIEF INTO HIS FOREHEAD HAD $1000 WORTH OF FISHING TACKLE STOLEN FROM MY JEEP ALONG WITH A RANGEFINDER ALL THIEVES SHOULD BE PUT TO DEATH


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Mark4486 said:


> I need some pics... there is a tone of stuff near your description on Craig’s list and armslist. Not saying I’ll find it but I wouldn’t mind trying.


Don't have a ton of them, but I dug up the best pictures of them I could find. 
This is a stock image of the model of my TC Omega Z5. Basically it's this with a 3-9 Burris scope, a brown Beartooth stock wrap, & a green Quake Claw sling.
















Here's a couple of really crappy pics of my bow if you or anyone else runs across that.

















& Thanks for looking. That's awfully damn nice of you.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

kisherfisher said:


> Change the trap. Park your truck with tailgate down and something that looks valuable. Old chainsaw, old snowblower, mower, whatever, next to the open back of the truck. Maybe a camera on the setup.


Or maybe you in a tree stand close by in a ghilli suit with your new bow. Silent but deadly


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

That feeling of being violated on your own property is the absolute worst! We had a place near Baldwin that was constantly broken into for years, it was so bad we just left the windows and doors unlocked and even wrote "unlocked" with black marker on the screen door. We never left anything of even remote value at the place and I don't remember anyone ever having something stolen (other than possibly alcohol), but the evidence was there almost every year of someone breaking one of the vinyl windows or leaving cabinet/closet/fridge doors open. The door jamb had been "shimmed" so many times by a screwdriver you could feel a breeze on a cold day.
Sadly, to this day we have no clue who was doing this, we never could get trail cam pics but that was when cameras were still in their infancy. The Newaygo deputy told us it was very common in that part of the county.
I believed it was a local opportunist vagrant who just wanted to keep warm with the electric oil heater we kept at the place or hoped that at some point in time someone would leave a valuable item. 
Still bothers me to this day...…..


----------



## 82shortbox (Jan 6, 2017)

A buddy's house got broke into on Monday in California while he is here in Michigan. They caught two guys with his stuff in their truck in the driveway. Because of covid they impounded the truck and let the guys go. Charged them with trespass. Cops won't return his calls so he's flying back today. The supervisor just got involved and my buddy talked to him Friday. They let the guys pick up their truck out of impound with all my buddies stuff still in it. Unbelievable.


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

82shortbox said:


> A buddy's house got broke into on Monday in California while he is here in Michigan. They caught two guys with his stuff in their truck in the driveway. Because of covid they impounded the truck and let the guys go. Charged them with trespass. Cops won't return his calls so he's flying back today. The supervisor just got involved and my buddy talked to him Friday. They let the guys pick up their truck out of impound with all my buddies stuff still in it. Unbelievable.


Wow. Cant say anything else


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

82shortbox said:


> A buddy's house got broke into on Monday in California while he is here in Michigan. They caught two guys with his stuff in their truck in the driveway. Because of covid they impounded the truck and let the guys go. Charged them with trespass. Cops won't return his calls so he's flying back today. The supervisor just got involved and my buddy talked to him Friday. They let the guys pick up their truck out of impound with all my buddies stuff still in it. Unbelievable.


Wow... thats incredibly stupid


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

82shortbox said:


> A buddy's house got broke into on Monday in California while he is here in Michigan. They caught two guys with his stuff in their truck in the driveway. Because of covid they impounded the truck and let the guys go. Charged them with trespass. Cops won't return his calls so he's flying back today. The supervisor just got involved and my buddy talked to him Friday. They let the guys pick up their truck out of impound with all my buddies stuff still in it. Unbelievable.


I smell a nice little law suit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I think I have that exact muzzleloader in my safe, I won it at a card game about 8-10 years ago and you can have it, if you want the same gun again. I've never shot it and I don't think I ever will. No scope but its your's if you want it.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

anagranite said:


> I think I have that exact muzzleloader in my safe, I won it at a card game about 8-10 years ago and you can have it, if you want the same gun again. I've never shot it and I don't think I ever will. No scope but its your's if you want it.


Just wow man, don't know what to say to that. Incredible offer, but I can't let you do that.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

82shortbox said:


> A buddy's house got broke into on Monday in California while he is here in Michigan. They caught two guys with his stuff in their truck in the driveway. Because of covid they impounded the truck and let the guys go. Charged them with trespass. Cops won't return his calls so he's flying back today. The supervisor just got involved and my buddy talked to him Friday. They let the guys pick up their truck out of impound with all my buddies stuff still in it. Unbelievable.


WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

That’s main reason there is so many thief they just let them go.If every thief got at least 6months in jail and Another 6months additional every time caugh again they might think twice about it.Like third time caught they be up to 18 months.Make it monitory in whole country.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

retired dundo said:


> That’s main reason there is so many thief they just let them go.If every thief got at least 6months in jail and Another 6months additional every time caugh again they might think twice about it.Like third time caught they be up to 18 months.Make it monitory in whole country.


6 months is to lite. Cut off their hands


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

This is Kalifornia. The people down on their luck or lazy have every right to come take your property there. Everyone is equal remember? The trespassing charge was because they were too sorry to call first and they just showed up to take what they wanted. Kinda like a rudeness tax...


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

bowhunter426 said:


> 6 months is to lite. Cut off their hands


Okay Muhammad.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nostromo said:


> Okay Muhammad.


I bet if it got published around the country that thefts would slow down real fast I hate thieves


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

sparky18181 said:


> I bet if it got published around the country that thefts would slow down real fast I hate thieves


I think we're past maiming at this point in our development.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

bowhunter426 said:


> 6 months is to lite. Cut off their hands


My neiceas husband is Syrian real nice guy came here when he was 16 no way I could get him to gun hunt don’t want nothing to do with guns saw to much when he was there.But he said over there they would cut a thief’s hand off.I don’t think he Bs me


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nostromo said:


> I think we're past maiming at this point in our development.


Well the way things are going now don’t seem to be working real well either.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

sparky18181 said:


> Well the way things are going now don’t seem to be working real well either.











https://www.statista.com/statistics/191219/reported-violent-crime-rate-in-the-usa-since-1990/








https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2017/crime-in-the-u.s.-2017/topic-pages/property-crime

Don't be so hard on yourself. You did good!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nostromo said:


> View attachment 616429
> 
> https://www.statista.com/statistics/191219/reported-violent-crime-rate-in-the-usa-since-1990/
> View attachment 616431
> ...


Not all police departments participate in this and many crimes go unreported. But whatever man. I hate thieves and become a victim and you might not be so sympathetic to them.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

sparky18181 said:


> Not all police departments participate in this and many crimes go unreported. But whatever man. I hate thieves and become a victim and you might not be so sympathetic to them.


I'm not about to maim someone over theft.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pretty soon in Seattle if you are poor you get a green light to steal. Coming to a city near you soon

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...missal-of-many-misdemeanor-crimes/ar-BB1aqlDm

As a side note, we really upped our home security system thanks to this thread. Not even a squirrel can move on my 3 acres without me knowing about it. I do have to work on the sensitivity a bit


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nostromo said:


> I'm not about to maim someone over theft.


I ll do it for you and won’t lose a bit of sleep over it


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

bowhunter426 said:


> Pretty soon in Seattle if you are poor you get a green light to steal. Coming to a city near you soon
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...missal-of-many-misdemeanor-crimes/ar-BB1aqlDm
> 
> As a side note, we really upped our home security system thanks to this thread. Not even a squirrel can move on my 3 acres without me knowing about it. I do have to work on the sensitivity a bit


I think they need a new city council.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

sparky18181 said:


> I ll do it for you and won’t lose a bit of sleep over it


No thanks.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Man this sucks. I can’t imagine how pissed you are. I feel bad just reading about it. Just remember the 3rd S. Always the most difficult but definitely the most important.

Honestly It would be worse to end up in trouble yourself. Probably best to just tree your varmint even though it might be more fun to SSS.

Some great members on here. Hard to believe the generosity of some of you guys.

Good luck on this hunt Namrock


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

82shortbox said:


> A buddy's house got broke into on Monday in California while he is here in Michigan. They caught two guys with his stuff in their truck in the driveway. Because of covid they impounded the truck and let the guys go. Charged them with trespass. Cops won't return his calls so he's flying back today. The supervisor just got involved and my buddy talked to him Friday. They let the guys pick up their truck out of impound with all my buddies stuff still in it. Unbelievable.


Is that like..stakeholder capitalism?


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Nostromo said:


> I'm not about to maim someone over theft.


Quoting a great line from a great movie, "I am strangely comfortable with it".


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

All I can say is someone, in my opinion that you know, has a new bow and gun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> All I can say is someone, in my opinion that you know, has a new bow and gun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, this isn’t a stranger. I would review all interactions the past couple years. Maybe one of your friends/relatives brought along someone at some point.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

82shortbox said:


> A buddy's house got broke into on Monday in California while he is here in Michigan. They caught two guys with his stuff in their truck in the driveway. Because of covid they impounded the truck and let the guys go. Charged them with trespass. Cops won't return his calls so he's flying back today. The supervisor just got involved and my buddy talked to him Friday. They let the guys pick up their truck out of impound with all my buddies stuff still in it. Unbelievable.


Redistribution of wealth works in mysterious ways. For what end is what I can’t fully understand. I fear much of this is driven by internal polling that indicates it helps at the ballot box somehow.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

7mmsendero said:


> Redistribution of wealth works in mysterious ways. For what end is what I can’t fully understand. I fear much of this is driven by internal polling that indicates it helps at the ballot box somehow.


We're talking about the theft of some sporting equipment.


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

Nostromo said:


> I think they need a new city council.


They have the exact city council they voted for and deserve. Now if they wise up and actually vet the person they’re voting for that would go a long way of not having asinine proposals such as these.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> We're talking about the theft of some sporting equipment.


Not the part about the guys in California getting to keep their truck with all the stuff the stole. That goes far beyond theft.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

7mmsendero said:


> Not the part about the guys in California getting to keep their truck with all the stuff the stole. That goes far beyond theft.


Well, that's a second or third hand story. A partial truth at best. Certainly it has nothing to do with some wealth distribution conspiracy.

But, be that as it may. It's the kind of thing you let the insurance company handle.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Nostromo said:


> We're talking about the theft of some sporting equipment.


I think its called redistribution now.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

